# Prove your worth to a Prog Masterman



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Show piccy of your prog collectro.










A sure sign of a Masterman's might is the TANGIBLE collection at his back.
(And we are not talking of some sorry entry-level file clerk's streaming.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon!

Can you top THIS?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a vast collection of prog but unfortunately Mrs chill has banished it to the attic as it takes up too much space. No major problem as I laboriously converted all the CDs to digital a while back. She does not, alas, share my love for 1970s Italian, French and German obscurities...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have the cosmic energy from a moody guitar pik (jh) and once interviewed Roberta Anderson's hubby. You don't get better bona fides than that!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr Chill.
You are a man of my heart.
Your collectro goeth unappreciated up there in the Tales From the Lush Attic.
Be sure to leave them to Deacon in your will.
The Deacon will find them a good home (in the Deacon's Cosmic Prog Repository.) The Italians will rub shoulders with the likes of an origional textured Campo de Mart,; the Germans next to Walter Wegmueller box (with the Tarot cards ); the frogs next to Both versions of Ange "Fils de Mandrin".


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

All very fine albums. You have original vinyl copies of "Tarot" and "Campo Di Marte"? I'm impressed. I hope you're insured though. I have both those albums but on CD.

OK, what are your top 10 Italian obscurities? And no cheating by including relatively well known artists like Premiata Forneria Marconi, Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso or Le Orme!

Here are mine (in no particular order):

Alphataurus - Same (1973)
Quella Vecchia Locanda - Il Tempo Della Gioia (1974)
Metamorfosi - Inferno (1973)
Museo Rosenbach - Zarathustra (1973)
Semiramis - Dedicato A Frazz (1973)
Il Balletto Di Bronzo - Ys (1972)
Maxophone - Same (1975)
Cervello - Melos (1973)
Campo Di Marte - Same (1973)
Osanna - Palepoli (1973)

Clearly you appreciate the Campo Di Marte but hopefully you'll also approve of some of my other choices.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I heartily approve ALL of those.That is a masterly list.

Only one thing be INEXCUSABLE: a Masterman wot does NOT include RDM "Contaminazioni" in such a list..._cannot be a true prog masterman._

Of course you are the best judge of your own taste, but really.......

....
You asked for obscure. Those you listed are not truely obscure Ital progs.
I will need a few minutes to think up a list.
(Memory is short, so you see The Deacon must be held accountable for his age. Also, the hard drive which houses my collection list has foxed-up irretrievably it seems. This is a matter of great consternation to me.)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I await your list with great anticipation.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay.

Not too obscure either (because, frankly, the real obscure ones are not as good, or verge towards psych)

Buon Vecchi Charlie
BALLETTIROSADIMACCHIA
Capricorn Colledge
Cherry Five
Gleemen
Ibis -sun supreme
Latte e Miele - Papillon
Libra
Nuova Idea - Clowns (me second fav Ital lp)
Rusticelli et Bordini


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> All very fine albums. You have original vinyl copies of "Tarot" and "Campo Di Marte"? I'm impressed. I hope you're insured though. I have both those albums but on CD.
> 
> OK, what are your top 10 Italian obscurities? And no cheating by including relatively well known artists like Premiata Forneria Marconi, Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso or Le Orme!
> 
> ...


Nice list!

I have all those, plus:

Murple (worth about $600)
De De Lind (worth about $2000)
L'Uovo di Colombo (worth about $600)
Dedalus
Biglietto Per L'Inferno (worth about $350)
Il Volo (these aren't worth too much)
Latte E Miele
Metamorfosi
Corte dei Miracoli (about $200)
Picchio del Pozzo
The Trip
Nuovo Idea (worth about $350)

And more, equally rare, (and pricey) original releases. which, embarrassedly, I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Holy fox!

A PROG MASTERMAN!

Where is the collectro piccy then???

Could you enlighten us a bit on how you managed to snag some of those delights?
Were they lucky (cheap) finds or did you dole out the sheckles?

Amazing.

Can I be your bestest fren?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Could you enlighten us a bit on how you managed to snag some of those delights?
> Were they lucky (cheap) finds or did you dole out the sheckles?
> 
> Amazing.
> ...


They came from a few different sources.

I used to work at a record store in LA (Moby Disk) that specializes in imports, and specifically imported prog. We also used to take trade ins.

I was the last remaining prog guy there, when punk and New Wave became fashionable. There were many people that came in with their prog collections to trade in for whatever Rodney Bingenheimer or Robert Hilburn told them were the newest, coolest records to own.

I was able to take advantage of the situation and get many of them for next to nothing.

Later, in the 80's, I had a friend (still an acquaintance) who wanted to trade some of his duplicates for some bootlegs I had. I hardly paid anything for the boots.

Anytime I see him at a concert, he gives me a bit of the 'stink eye'.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.
Get a job in a record store or a chazza (charity shop).


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think all of you should form a Group.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Okay.
> 
> Not too obscure either (because, frankly, the real obscure ones are not as good, or verge towards psych)
> 
> ...


I have some of those, but not all of them. The Cherry Five album, the Ibis album and the Nuova Idea album are all very good. There's a couple there that I've never heard of at all, will see if I can find them. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> Nice list!
> 
> I have all those, plus:
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm as impressed as The Deacon. The De De Lind album, in particular, is extremely rare (as noted by the price tag). I have all of those on CD but I've never even seen vinyl copies. I'd like to give a special mention to the Picchio Dal Pozzo, a fantastic album, very heavily influenced by early Soft Machine and Caravan.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This should freak you out - otherwise I'd be worried very worried.................

https://www.kompoz.com/music/listen/release/713288


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon would like to know the story on the Libra lp.
Released in Italy as "Musica e parole ", same year it was given a different coverart (ugly cover that looks disco-ish and has two figures that look like Hollywood Oscar) nd released as "same" _on MOTOWN_ of all labels!

The man responsible must of been fired somewhere down the line.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess Motown felt that they should put artwork on it that might appeal to their established customer base. Although what they might have thought of it, after getting home and putting it on, is anybody's guess...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah but what is prog doing on Motown in the first place.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats me. Some bizarre agreement between them and the Italian label presumably. Maybe the latter distributed Motown in Italy?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Get thee up to the attic and take a piccy of ye progs.
God demands it of thee.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sadly they are in large boxes and difficult to get to due to being surrounded by all kinds of other baubles picked up in my travels that my beloved has also consigned to the uppermost regions of my humble dwelling. In addition, I fear that they would disappoint as they are only CDs, largely issued in the 90s, and pale in comparison to the true vinyl grails of prog virtue.

Nonetheless, I would very much like to see a picture of Simon Moon's collection as his sounds unparalleled in both its rarity and authenticity. No pressure though Simon.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

God doth not discriminate between ceedee and vinyl. (There are reasons for this which I cannot expect you to understand.)

You must bear your collectro before you can truthfully attest to pure prog lineage.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> God doth not discriminate between ceedee and vinyl. (There are reasons for this which I cannot expect you to understand.)


I'd like to hear why Gott in his infinite wisdom gave the Kellogs Rice Krispies mascots to the world to plague vinyl but not CDs.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

If you have no prog collection at your back, you have no right to post on this thread.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm afraid you'll just have to take my word for it as dragging thousands of CDs out of said attic for the purposes of photographing them would be both difficult and time-consuming and, furthermore, likely to incur the ire of She Who Must Be Obeyed as she hates a mess.

However, allow me to demonstrate further that I am no prog layman by offering you a list of my top ten German and French obscurities. I would be most interested in your reply as your Italian list was both helpful and thought-provoking.

Germany:

Guru Guru - Dance Of The Flames (1974)
Gila - Free Electric Sound (1971)
Et Cetera - Same (1971)
Ash Ra Tempel - Schwingungen (1972)
Embryo - Rocksession (1973)
Popol Vuh - Seligpreisung (1973)
Agitation Free - 2nd (1973)
Kollektiv - Same (1973)
Golem - Orion Awakes (1973)
Out Of Focus - Four Letter Monday Afternoon (1972)

(Can, Faust and Amon Duul II have been excluded as too obvious).


France:

Carpe Diem - En Regardant Passer Le Temps (1975)
Arachnoid - Same (1979)
Weidorje - Same (1978)
Atoll - L'Araignee Mal (1975)
Vortex - Les Cycles De Thanatos (1979)
Shylock - Ile De Fievre (1978)
Heldon - Stand By (1979)
Moving Gelatine Plates - The World Of Genius Hans (1972)
Zao - Z=7L (1973)
Pulsar - Pollen (1975)

(Ange and Magma have been excluded as too obvious).


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I just happened to watch the old horror nuggett, "Dracula Has Risen From the Grave".

Actress, Marion Mathie looks real hot in there. What a figure!

Mebbe two decades later she shows up as Mrs Hilda Rumpole, "aka “She Who Must Be Obeyed”, Leo McKern’s overbearing wife in John Mortimer’s popular courtroom series Rumpole of the Bailey".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I agree with you, though most progheads would not: Guru "Dance of Flames" is the one I like best. Its more fusiony than the early exptal lps.

Those are all excellent picks. Golem & Vortex probs being the least-known.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

Eddie has set the standard Deac. Have you recorded anything?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Golem & Vortex probs being the least-known.


Agreed. It took me some time to find CD copies, the Lord only knows what vinyl copies go for. Although I seem to recall there being some speculation in the 90s that the Golem album was a hoax and had been in fact recorded quite recently rather than in 1973. Who cares? It's a great album either way, the guitar work is to die for.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Deac. Have you recorded anything?


You want me to be a Prog Masterman _AND_ a musician?

No, I have not.

(I possess two Hammond organs but that is just to worship them - I can't play worth buffalo biscuits.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I only have 1 prog CD album: In the Court of the Crimson King. I only sample others.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

If you're only going to have one then that's a pretty good one to have.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Piccies of your collection, Jimmehs!










Or youse are lame.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Not much lp-wise then, ehh Eddie?
Little sparse on the rotary diskers front.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

So did you go to the library?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes.

So where is the clip?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Not much lp-wise then, ehh Eddie?
> Little sparse on the rotary diskers front.


The damn disky things are in the other hifi room setup but love my vinyl


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Rotary diskers _are_ vinyl.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try telling the wife that


----------

